# Brother Prince Hall



## Blake Bowden (Apr 27, 2012)

On March 6, 1775, Prince Hall and 14 other African American men were made Master Masons in a British Army Lodge of Irish register.  The Lodge gave them the privilege of meeting, marching in procession, and burying their dead, but not conferring degrees.  In March, 1784, Brother Hall petitioned the Grand Lodge of England for a charter which was issued September 29, 1784, but was not delivered until April 29, 1787, establishing African Lodge 459 on May 6, 1787.  Four years later, on June 24, 1791, the African Grand Lodge was formed with Prince Hall as Grand Master.  MWB Hall died December 7, 1807.  Subsequently, in his honor, the Lodge became M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge, F&AM, of Massachusetts.  Today, the great majority of US state Grand Lodges as well as the Grand Lodge of England and many international Grand Lodges recognize Prince Hall Lodges.


----------

